# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  El boom de los supermercados en provincias

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En Trujillo y Huancayo el 70% de compradores va a supermercados* 
Tal incremento se ha dado en tan solo dos años. Sin embargo, el público de provincias no compra productos frescos, solo envasados.  *Por:* *Luis Felipe Gamarra* 
Desde el 2007, en que los grupos más importantes de supermercados Cencosud, Supermercados Peruanos y el grupo Falabella *ingresaron a provincias* , más del 70% de consumidores realizan sus compras en estas grandes tiendas. Sin duda, el negocio está en las regiones. 
Según el estudio El perfil del consumidor de supermercados, de la firma CCR, Trujillo ha alcanzado el 72,4% de penetración, mientras que Huancayo está en 70,8%, porcentajes bastante próximos al 77,5% que poseen los supermercados en Lima. 
En Trujillo existen 10 supermercados. De acuerdo con CCR, el más visitado es Tottus (del grupo Falabella, que tiene 2 tiendas), seguido por Plaza Vea, de Supermercados Peruanos (1), Metro (2) y Wong, Cencosud (2).  
En Huancayo, el más frecuentado es Plaza Vea (Supermercados Peruanos, con una tienda), seguido de lejos por Casa Sueldo y Día, dos operadores locales. A pesar de esta inminente expansión, aún existen paradigmas por romper.  *FALTA CONSUMO EN EL MISTI*
Arequipa posee seis supermercados, tal como Huancayo y Piura, pero su nivel de penetración se encuentra en 58,8%, y el 41,2% de arequipeños de la ciudad no ha visitado un supermercado. Según Patricia García, responsable del estudio, mientras la mayoría de consumidores de supermercados de Lima, Trujillo y Huancayo compra productos para almacenar (que implica comprar más de 10 artículos), el de Arequipa solo lo hace para reponer (menos de 10). Explica que el que compra para almacenar gasta el doble de aquel que repone, por lo que, económicamente, los mercados de Lima, Trujillo y Huancayo son hasta ahora más rentables que Arequipa. 
Por otro lado, si comparamos la preferencia del lugar de compras, para analizar la penetración del supermercado frente a los canales de venta tradicionales (bodegas, mercados mayoristas y minoristas), veremos que en la ciudad de Arequipa el supermercado solo representa el 22% versus el 78% de los tradicionales. Si llevamos esta comparación a Lima, los supermercados alcanzan el 43% del mercado.  *ENVASADOS VERSUS FRESCOS*
El estudio de CCR destaca otros dos hechos interesantes. Primero, los consumidores asocian el supermercado a los conceptos de ofertas, calidad y seguridad. Y, en segundo lugar, perciben que el supermercado es más barato que el mercado minorista y la bodega, y solo más caro que el mercado mayorista. Para Patricia García, esto representa un paso importante para el formato. Sin embargo, esto también advierte un vacío por cubrir: no se lo vincula con los productos frescos. 
Así, la mayoría de consumidores va al supermercado a adquirir productos envasados en categorías como alimentos, cuidado personal y doméstico, y combina sus compras con los mercados mayoristas y minoristas para rubros como verduras, frutas, carnes, aves, pescados, etc.  
Julio Contreras, profesor del diplomado Retail Management de la Escuela de Posgrado de la UPC, afirma que los supermercados están enfrascados en una lucha financiera de tarjetas de crédito y ofertas de 3×2, en vez de comunicar al cliente que poseen la tecnología para vender productos más frescos que los mayoristas.  
Se olvidan de decirle al consumidor que en el supermercado pueden elegir qué carne, qué corte y qué cebolla van a llevar. En el mercado el que escoge es el casero. Aquí lo que falta es vender más la experiencia de compra, sostiene Contreras, también gerente general de Topy Top.  *AÚN SE PUEDE CRECER*
Otra de las grandes ventajas que ha detectado CCR para los supermercados es que 8 de cada 10 consumidores recorren todos los pasillos, y 7 de cada 10 gastan más de lo planeado. A pesar de que el 70% de consumidores en promedio va al supermercado con una lista de productos (escrita o memorizada), la gran mayoría no las respeta porque en su camino se encuentra con una oferta que no podría desaprovechar. Entre las ofertas y promociones más preferidas destaca el 3×2, seguido de lejos por a mitad de precio y productos amarrados con otros. 
Para Contreras, los gerentes de supermercados no pueden quedarse con esta lectura superficial de las campañas de venta. Los consumidores siempre van a querer ofertas, el tema es que deben ejecutarlas con un agregado de valor a la experiencia de comprar en el supermercado. El especialista destaca aquí el ejemplo de la familia Wong, que supo agregarle valor a su marca a partir del servicio personalizado a sus clientes.  *Un sobreviviente de los 90: Wong*
Para Rolando Arellano, director de Arellano Márketing, la inflación de los años ochenta, la informalidad, la intervención estatal, la inseguridad ciudadana y la propia ineficiencia de los mismos operadores terminaron por erradicar de la capital cadenas como Tía, Monterrey, Todos, Supermarkets, Super Epsa, Scala y Gálax.  
Sin embargo, a fines de 1990, el equilibrio económico relanzó el sector. Según Arellano, la rapidez con la que han crecido los supermercados en provincia responde a que se están desarrollando sin las desventajas que enfrentó Lima a fines de los ochenta. Arellano precisa que el único sobreviviente es Wong, porque logró lo que ningún otro supermercado pudo: una relación emocional con el consumidor.  *MÁS DATOS*
1. En Trujillo la penetración de los supermercados versus los canales tradicionales se elevó de 9% en el 2006 a 26% en el 2008. 
2. Los entrevistados por CCR no destacan la ubicación del supermercado como un valor, ya que dan por sentado que debe estar cerca de ellos. 
3. En provincia el promedio de consumidores que no compran marcas locales alcanza el 70%. El estudio señala que existe una oportunidad para las empresas en provincia. 
4. El 78% de consumidores de supermercados señala que se preocupa por mirar los precios a la hora de comprar.  *LA CIFRA*
131% ha crecido el número de supermercados de las marcas Tottus (grupo Falabella), Plaza Vea (Supermercados Peruanos), Metro y Wong (Cencosud) desde 1999. Entre estas marcas y los operadores locales, existen 62 supermercados.   *Fuente: El Comercio*Temas similares: Artículo: Potencial en palma aceitera de Loreto se concentra en cuatro provincias El boom del banano orgánico Artículo: Pequeños productores de cinco provincias serán proveedores de supermercados al cierre del 2011 2011: El boom de los arándanos Artículo: Adex promoverá exportaciones de manera descentralizada con oficinas en provincias

----------

